# Time for your first Megaminx solve?



## larosh12 (Dec 13, 2013)

As the title says what was the time for your first Megaminx solve ? today I did my first solve in 8:42.18 secs . Is this normal to get such slow in the beginning or "Is megaminx not my kind of puzzle? " I use a qj megaminx


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 13, 2013)

Lol. My first time was very close to that. I think 8:32. You'll improve don't worry.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 13, 2013)

Megaminx definitely takes a bit to get used to. I think my first timed solves were 6:xy


----------



## Dene (Dec 13, 2013)

Yea it would have been something like that for me. After practise, I got stuck in a rut around 4 minutes for ages. Now I'm around 2 minutes.


----------



## larosh12 (Dec 13, 2013)

I am having problems with recognition .. probably because my qj is black and previously I used to solve white 3x3


----------



## NoobyCuber (Dec 13, 2013)

My first time with a Megaminx took me 16 minutes. Heh, I'm not very fast.


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 13, 2013)

7:30 ish was my time for my first solve ever. I got mine when I already understood 3x3 enough to transfer the ideas.


----------



## MadeToReply (Dec 13, 2013)

My first solve was a dnf... but when I got my actual mega, it was 8:30.xx and then the next was a 5:xx.xx after the first solve and now I avg 1:03.


----------



## larosh12 (Dec 13, 2013)

are you the 2x2 guy in the world championship 2011 video solving 2x2 beside feliks ?getting 1.6x solve


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 13, 2013)

larosh12 said:


> are you the 2x2 guy in the world championship 2011 video solving 2x2 beside feliks ?getting 1.6x solve



Who? Like 6 different people responded.


----------



## larosh12 (Dec 13, 2013)

The guy with the name "made to reply"


----------



## AndersB (Dec 13, 2013)

Around 8:30 for me too


----------



## kcl (Dec 14, 2013)

I was in the 8 min range. Now I'm at like 4. I never practice mega haha


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 14, 2013)

My first solve was 7:46 iirc. Now I avg 57.


----------



## stoic (Dec 14, 2013)

My first entry in the mega race thread:


ellwd said:


> (12:36.16), 7:44.31, 9:35.22, 7:43.10, (7:18.30)
> 
> These are the first timed solves I've done


----------



## Iggy (Dec 14, 2013)

Sup 6:00. I average 1:30 now


----------



## rj (Dec 14, 2013)

5:39 or so


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 14, 2013)

Anyone else done checkerboard on a megaminx? It's so fun!  Not perfectly possible though, two edges will be mispermuted. OR has anyone done OH megaminx
? I did that once..


----------



## rj (Dec 14, 2013)

penguinz7 said:


> Anyone else done checkerboard on a megaminx? It's so fun!  Not perfectly possible though, two edges will be mispermuted. OR has anyone done OH megaminx
> ? I did that once..



I did. Took me 20 minutes.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 14, 2013)

larosh12 said:


> The guy with the name "made to reply"



MadeToReply is Richie Lim. His avatar is Jayden McNeill (me), and I happen to resemble Cameron Stollery because of my hairstyle (Cameron being the person in Feliks' video that you were talking about).

As for my first megaminx solves, they were around 5 mins I believe. Now I average 1:20-1:30ish


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 14, 2013)

penguinz7 said:


> Anyone else done checkerboard on a megaminx? It's so fun!  Not perfectly possible though, two edges will be mispermuted. OR has anyone done OH megaminx
> ? I did that once..


No, but I've done swapped centres a bunch of times, helps kill the time ^^
On topic, too long probably. I have 8-10 min solves stored in my PPT history...


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> MadeToReply is Richie Lim. His avatar is Jayden McNeill (me), and I happen to resemble Cameron Stollery because of my hairstyle (Cameron being the person in Feliks' video that you were talking about).



...And you happen to be sub-Cameron, now


----------



## NZCuber (Dec 14, 2013)

My first time was 16.38 minutes but I was using a simulator. I know average six minutes with the simulator and beginners last layer (it so sucks.)


----------



## Zeotor (Dec 14, 2013)

55:XX. That's fifty-five minutes, not seconds. That was done with a method that I came up with - on a Chinaminx.


----------



## Royiky (Dec 14, 2013)

My first solve on a megaminx was 6:30xx 
After that I continued and did an averag of 5 6:40xx 7:44xx 6:16xx 7:26xx = 6:52xx average of 5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 23, 2013)

I think my first timed solve was around 8 mins too and that was a couple days ago. So far I have done less than 20 solves some timed and some untimed. So noob at megaminx. But I just got a sub-4 single and I'm cheering about it though it's such a slow time haha.


----------



## DaveyCow (Dec 23, 2013)

My first timed solve was 12:09.17. Then a 10.03.90 Mo3 the next day then a 8:26.61 Mo3 the day after that. That was a year ago, and now I average 4:30. My suckage is amazing


----------



## LNZ (Dec 23, 2013)

I am not a big solver of megaminx or pyraminx so my first ever megaminx solve was about 20 minutes. 

When I do on occassion I do solve a megaminx now, I expect to do it in about 6:30 .

I have a QJ and a Shengshou megaminx.


----------



## Luso (Dec 23, 2013)

over 10 minutes..


----------



## tx789 (Dec 23, 2013)

7:40. Cubemania lists a 19:00 dnf. But I scrambled it before learning any ll stuff. Someone told me at nz champs 2010 that megaminx was like 3x3 f2l until ll.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 23, 2013)

4:55


----------



## SMS Majidi (Dec 23, 2013)

my first time is under 6 min by Qj megaminx...


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 23, 2013)

I've never actually timed a megaminx solve because I hate mega p) but my first solve probably took like 30 minutes hehe.


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 23, 2013)

I didn't know how to solve a megaminx the first time I solved it. Took me over 17 minutes with an inefficient LL method.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 23, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> I didn't know how to solve a megaminx the first time I solved it. Took me over 17 minutes with an ineffective LL method.



I think you meant "inefficient". "Ineffective" would mean it didn't work...


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 23, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I think you meant "inefficient". "Ineffective" would mean it didn't work...



Edited. English is annoying at times. "Effective" and "efficient" are one and the same thing in Norwegian, so stuff like that gets easily mixed up


----------



## applemobile (Dec 24, 2013)

14months and counting. I got a megaminx around 14months ago, got irritated with how stiff it was and never finished the first solve. Still haven't. Kinda forgot I have it, might play with it tonight.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 24, 2013)

9: 28 with a crappy mf8 mega. Now I average 2:15 with a Dayan.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 24, 2013)

My first five megaminx solves, for weekly competition 2007-34.

I had just bought my first megaminx, and had not looked up a method for solving it - I figured out how to solve it on my own during this solve. First solve: 22:14:19.61 (22 hours); second solve: 22:59.69 (22 minutes). Just a couple of weeks later, after learning a real method, I was down to 6 minutes.

It's really fun to go back and look at my old times. Wow, I was really slow at everything.


----------

